# Hello to all....



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello to all from a new member...

I am curious as to what you all have experienced this year as far as rabbits go? 3 years ago my Dad and I went out to the Park Valley area and absolutely struck it big with Jack Rabbits...a truly Epic Hunt! We hunted out there 3 times that winter and had great success every time.

Then 2 years ago we returned to the area and only saw one solitary Jack, which got away. It is sure a long way from Salt Lake to there for nothing.

Anyone been out there or anywhere else that is worth taking a look at this year? We used to hunt by Utah Lake, but with all of the development out there it sure is getting tough to find anywhere not privately owned, and with a rabbit population.

Suggestions are greatly appreciated....and I look foprward to chatting with everyone in the future. I hunt Deer, Elk, Grouse, Rabbit and just about anythig else that moves.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I will be out there this weekend and i'll report on the rabbit findings when i return. I hope to see a bunch because that means the coyote population should be strong.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum KineKilla.

The jack rabbit population about four years ago was really good, at least in the areas I hunt. The last couple of years they seem to be almost extinct. If there are areas with decent rabbits maybe someone else can clue you in.

Good luck! I Look forward to hearing some reports from you.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Actually, a friend and I are heading out there tomorrow early. I sure hope there will be rabbits this time.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I have heard that the jacks and yotes cycle with an opposite trend, one high while the other low...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

no rabbits to speak of around the southern end of UT lake or most areas in utah county. good luck with the hunting!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, we had a great day out in the field today...the good news is that Jackrabbits are not extinct. The population isn't quite what it was, but definitely getting better.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I went out by snowville yesterday and didn't see one rabbit. I saw some rabbit sign but no rabbits. I did see a ton of deer and sign of coyotes. Hopefully next weekend will be a good one.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Rabbits are down through out much of the state and Colorado too. That is the cycle though and they should be about on the rise soon I hope. I haven't seen much while out. Now Nevada is another story went out there in Nov. and the rabbit were everywhere. I guess thats why they have a good pop. of coyotes too.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh and welcome to the Forum!


----------

